# My Caribe.



## Thumper (May 2, 2007)

Hi, this is my first post on P-F.com, and I couldn't think of any place better to start, than here.

Picked up my first ever piranha (1 5" Caribe) about 3-4 months ago from Shark Aquarium (thanks George!). Only after reading about and learning alot of information from P-F.com and its members, about keeping these beautiful fish.

I did alot of research on different Serra and Pygo, and it came down to my favorite of them all... the Caribe.







I love the idea of keeping an aggressive solitary Caribe. Sort of like Dawgz's pygo... love your Caribe, man!







Though, I think I am going to pick up two buddies for him. I'm thinking about 1 piraya and 1 red. My caribe is currently alone in the 55gal, but I plan on upgrading to a 90 or 75 gallon tank soon.

Anyways, I just wanted to show off Bubbles. He's getting more aggressive by the week. Slowly coming out of his shell, but getting there. Named him Bubbles because I sometimes find him attacking the bubbles put out by the powerhead. lol Sorry for bad quality of the pics... I snapped them with my cell's camera. Will put up some better ones with a digital camera later on. Thanks for reading and looking! How does he look?


----------



## peeteyPee (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice caribe! I hope mines get that big one day.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Fish looks great.







Id wait for the tank upgrade before adding...just my .02.

And







!


----------



## Thumper (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. Wish I had a digital camera right now to take better pictures, but I'll have that soon.

And yes, thanks for the advice mr_b. I am waiting to get the 75 or 90 gallon tank set up before adding another 2 piranha. Not worth the risk. I don't want to lose any of them due to being in a smaller tank.

Looking forward to seeing your Caribe all shoaling at 5"+ too, peeteyPee. I love big (around 8"+) Pygo!









Oh, and for anyone interested. His diet consists of krill, tilapia... and a few live fish (no goldfish though) now and again (snacks for him).


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Seems like you have been doing a lot of reading on the site, you know what your talking about.







Welcome aboard, your caribe looks great! Keep up the good work and keep us updated.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

nice looking caribe man


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Great looking Caribe and welcome to the P-Fury community!
You will definitley find everything you will ever need to know here and then some!
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## nattery (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow Thumper, that's a very nice caribe!.......the colouration is quite impressive. Keep us posted on his progess and growth.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that caribe is brilliant! how big is he now?

great colouring on that SOB!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Insane coloration!


----------



## Thumper (May 2, 2007)

Puff said:


> that caribe is brilliant! how big is he now?
> 
> great colouring on that SOB!


I haven't gotten an exact measurement yet, but I would believe he is around 6" now. I just did a 20% water change and vacc'ed the gravel, so he is really happy in his refreshed tank. lol

Sorry for low quality pictures. His colors are so much nicer in person, but the cell phone pictures didn't do a bad job of showing his coloration. I will keep you guys updated on this little one with his progress (getting more aggressive by the day). I'll try and get some new pictures taken with a digital camera soon. Might be able to get some video as well. Thanks for looking guys.









Give me a few minutes and I'll post up a few more pics.









Also, I'm currently in the process of setting up a 90gal tank, and plan on adding a piraya and red of the same size with this caribe.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Very Colol.

g


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

G- did you just invent a new word? looks real good!


----------



## Thumper (May 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I finally picked up a digital camera today and thought I'd snap a few shots of my solo caribe... didn't take many pictures, but I thought these came out a bit better than the previous ones I posted.









He's become much more aggressive since my last post.. chases my hand all around the tank now.. and much more aggressive during feeding as well. Added silversides to his diet also..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Nice looking caribe...Nice pics


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice caribe. He's got a lot of space too.


----------



## Thumper (May 2, 2007)

thanks PygoManiac









yeah, he'll be going in a 90gal in about a month.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Top quality specimen...I can even see some teeth protruding


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome caribe :coolphotos:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

haha im glad u like mine, urs looks real nice too!

id say keep it by itself. Mine will never be grouped with other pygos.

by the way, i just took this rite now as an update for u. He's a good 8 - 8.5" now.

http://media.putfile.com/Caribe-krill


----------



## Thumper (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys... and thanks Dawgz! I loved the vid. Your caribe is looking big and aggressive.. beautiful! Doesn't seem shy at all...









I am going to end up moving him to a 90gal, all by himself, in a month or so.. and see how it goes from there. Caribe are definitely my favorite species of piranha. I'm hoping this little one is someday a healthy 13 inches and as aggressive as yours, Dawgz.


----------

